# shop made tools



## pdog

Hello, this is my first post and really like some of the work and idea's of others and ive borrowed many of them    I needed a steady for my 10L, so I cobbled this together...


----------



## Charles Spencer

Very nice.


----------



## brino

Hi @pdog,

Your fixed steady looks great! 
Not "cobbled together" at all, but painted and finished beautifully.

Some more details please:
Is it made of steel? Was it cut from solid thick plate?
Why did you decide on having the hinge at the front?

I see you've been a member for a while, but with few posts.
I hope you do not hesitate to share more of your projects.

-brino


----------



## pdog

brino....thanks for the compliment and its made of steel, two pieces of .625 welded together and the hinge thing is the result of not paying attention and hurrying...


----------



## pdog

after the steady I decided to make a follow rest.  Now all I need is a face plate and that will take care of the attachments...


----------



## mikey

Nice work, pdog!


----------



## LucknowKen

pdog said:


> Hello, this is my first post and really like some of the work and idea's of others and ive borrowed many of them    I needed a steady for my 10L, so I cobbled this together...



I have also borrowed many ideas from THM. I hope you don't mind if i borrow your ideas. I could use steady rests like yours on my SBL9.
lk


----------



## pdog

Don't mind at all.  It has a 4" capacity and the fingers are styled after a Monarch steady...


----------



## pdog

As long as I'm in the mood, here's a pic of an ER40 chuck I made to use in the milling vice or table....Love them ER40's...Don't know if it was this forum or another, but I copied er40 chucks for the 10L and 10 K... They seem to get used more than anything...


----------



## Reeltor

Man,  you do beautiful work!


----------



## brino

pdog said:


> the hinge thing is the result of not paying attention and hurrying...



Sorry! I do not want to be "that guy" that mentions the one insignificant flaw in a beautiful design.
I assumed you knew more than I do.....that you had one specific need that made it a requirement.

You just need to spin it as "feature",  not a bug.
We need to get the marketing folks on it....I blame them really!

I am *VERY*   glad you shared it.
Your projects are high-class!
Please share more of what you do!!!!

-brino


----------



## tweinke

pdog said:


> Hello, this is my first post and really like some of the work and idea's of others and ive borrowed many of them  I needed a steady for my 10L, so I cobbled this together...



Very nice work! I agree with Brino its a design feature not a mistake! Looks perfectly functional and that's what counts especially if the intended outcome was achieved.


----------



## Reeltor

I had to look 3 and then 4 times to see what the "hinge thing" is.  It doesn't effect the use, and doesn't detract from a really nice tool.  If the OP didn't mention it, I bet most (like me) wouldn't have noticed.


----------



## RandyM

Personally, when I saw it the first time I assumed he made it that way intentionally so it would not open and hit his chip guard.


----------



## brino

RandyM said:


> he made it that way intentionally so it would not open and hit his chip guard.



Quick, hire @RandyM into the marketing group!

-brino


----------



## HBilly1022

I haven't yet used the one that came with my lathe but I thought the purpose of the hinge was to flip the top out of the way for installing really long stock, without having to remove the TS, to slide the steady over the end of the work piece. Looked intentional to me and really nice work too.


----------



## pdog

RandyM said:


> Personally, when I saw it the first time I assumed he made it that way intentionally so it would not open and hit his chip guard.


That's my story and I'm stickin to it..   still don't know how I screwed up...had it all laid  out, but some how the finger layout ended up on the wrong side.


----------



## RandyM

pdog said:


> That's my story and I'm stickin to it..   still don't know how I screwed up...had it all laid  out, but some how the finger layout ended up on the wrong side.



Actually, if you can't live with it that way I'd think you could just cut another "V" in the base, should still work.


----------



## pdog

yep, I could do that, but I wanted the fingers outboard.. so i'll live with it   Also I would like to thank everyone for being so kind..Nice to see a group like this..I have other things I could show, but they are more for my shooting hobby which would probably have to go into another forum?   things like barrel and action fixtures, micrometer die tops, reamer stops, stuff like that...Again thanks for all the compliments...


----------



## Silverbullet

I agree really great job.


----------



## pdog

Don't know if this will be of interest, but I cobbled this together from the iron pile, but it comes in handy.....2x48


----------



## HBilly1022

pdog said:


> Don't know if this will be of interest, but I cobbled this together from the iron pile, but it comes in handy.....2x48



I LIKE it and it looks like it doesn't take up much room either. Nice job!

Been thinking of making one of these for quite a while. Still on my to do list but I have bookmarked this for future reference. Thanks for posting


----------



## Charles Spencer

pdog said:


> Don't know if this will be of interest, but I cobbled this together from the iron pile, but it comes in handy.....2x48



Very nice design.


----------



## Kody the Bear

1st, lemmie say how impressed I am, [ and I'm hard to impress ] with your workmanship.
2nd, Randy is correct, if ya can't live with it, cut a new V and flip it around.
But the way I would have done it is forget the hinge, and simply bolt both sides.
In those rare occasions, simply lift it off.
Nice job...


----------



## razinman

BEAUTIFUL JOB, It looks like it came out of SB parts dept.
If you have any plans as how u accomplished this I'd love to know

 Regards...........Raz


----------



## One-match fire

pdog said:


> Hello, this is my first post and really like some of the work and idea's of others and ive borrowed many of them    I needed a steady for my 10L, so I cobbled this together...


Exquisite work, Pdog. Us SDAK's are a breed, huh?


----------



## pdog

razinman said:


> BEAUTIFUL JOB, It looks like it came out of SB parts dept.
> If you have any plans as how u accomplished this I'd love to know
> 
> Regards...........Raz


I drew up the plans and had a friend with cnc plasma cutter cut out two sets in .625 steel, then welded together.  Ther fingers are styled after the monarch steady...Thanks for looking and the compliment....


----------



## pdog

Kody the Bear said:


> 1st, lemmie say how impressed I am, [ and I'm hard to impress ] with your workmanship.
> 2nd, Randy is correct, if ya can't live with it, cut a new V and flip it around.
> But the way I would have done it is forget the hinge, and simply bolt both sides.
> In those rare occasions, simply lift it off.
> Nice job...


Yep I could have done it that way...But I like a challenge


----------



## Bruce Bellows

pdog
your Steady rest and Follow rest look amazing. I also need these 2 attachments for my SB heavy 10. You mention welding together 2 pieces of 5/8 plate. Did you leave it at that 1 1/4" thickness or did you finish it down thinner. I will certainly be looking at your work when I make my own.


----------



## tweinke

Pdog, what size belt does that grinder use? that looks like a nice compact unit with a small footprint. Very nice looking for a scrap box build.


----------



## pdog

Bruce Bellows said:


> pdog
> your Steady rest and Follow rest look amazing. I also need these 2 attachments for my SB heavy 10. You mention welding together 2 pieces of 5/8 plate. Did you leave it at that 1 1/4" thickness or did you finish it down thinner. I will certainly be looking at your work when I make my own.


It is 1.250, the fingers are .625...the bottom slide is welded on and profiled.  If I were to make another I would have the hinge area on the lower section raised another half inch or so...


----------



## pdog

tweinke said:


> Pdog, what size belt does that grinder use? that looks like a nice compact unit with a small footprint. Very nice looking for a scrap box build.



Thanks for the compliment...the sander takes a 2 x 48 belt..


----------



## John4

Nice job very professional.

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## LarryJ

pdog said:


> Hello, this is my first post and really like some of the work and idea's of others and ive borrowed many of them    I needed a steady for my 10L, so I cobbled this together...


Nice.  Did you build the belt sander, too?


----------



## Ulma Doctor

nice work on the projects pdog!


----------



## pdog

LarryJ said:


> Nice.  Did you build the belt sander, too?


Yes, I did build it..


----------



## pdog

Ulma Doctor said:


> nice work on the projects pdog!


Thank you


----------

